# downshifting gears release gages



## No_C_Nada

*downshifting gears release gages*
_
¿Cómo se traduciría eso?_


----------



## borgonyon

La idea es el ir de un cambio alto a uno más bajo, p.ej.: de tercera a segunda o primera. ¿Será bajar el cambio?


----------



## romarsan

Quizá se refiera a lo que en España llamamos reducir una marcha...


----------



## borgonyon

¿Downshifting, entonces, es *reducir una marcha*, ro? O sea que una velocidad es una marcha, ¿correcto?


----------



## romarsan

En España lo decimos así, por ejemplo si vas en cuarta velocidad y se da cualquier circunstancia por la que tengas que aminorar la velocidad, se usa "reduce a tercera".

Velocidad y marcha son sinónimos en este contexto.


----------



## turi

romarsan said:


> En España lo decimos así, por ejemplo si vas en cuarta velocidad y se da cualquier circunstancia por la que tengas que aminorar la velocidad, se usa "reduce a tercera".
> 
> Velocidad y marcha son sinónimos en este contexto.



De acuerdo contigo, Ro.

Saludos,  t.


----------



## borgonyon

En México se les llamaba "cambios", ¿se entiende eso al decir, por ejemplo: baja de cambio, en otros países?


----------



## romarsan

borgonyon said:


> En México se les llamaba "cambios", ¿se entiende eso al decir, por ejemplo: baja de cambio, en otros países?



Aquí se entendería, pero no se usa. En realidad reduces la marcha con el cambio de marchas . También se dice "cambia de marcha", cuando se sobreentiende que, quien escucha, sabe si lo necesario es subir o bajar una marcha.


----------



## No_C_Nada

_Muchas gracias por sus respuestas._

_Pensé que los "gears" (cambios) de "downshifting" (reducir la marcha) iban a "release" (liberar, abrir) los "gages" (medidores)._

_Literalmente sería "los cambios de la reducción de la marcha abren los medidores."_

_¿Cuál sería la traducción apropiada (términos técnicos) de "downshifting gears release gages"?_


----------



## romarsan

Hola de nuevo.

¿Puedes incluir un párrafo entero No C Nada?


----------



## speedier

Estoy de acuerdo de romarsan.

¿Puedes darnos más contexto por favor?

A propósito es *gauges* no gages.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

*Si* estás usando"downshifting gears" en el contexto de automóviles su traducción es "reducción".  Para una mayor aclaración es "reducir la marcha", "reducción de marcha"

En México aparte de reducir la marcha (con tu manita) puedes decir bajar el cambio (borgoyon sugerencia), bajar la velocidad.  Aquí se dice "# velocidades ó "# de cambios" a lo que vas a realizar manualmente por medio de la palanca de velocidades o cambios.

En los automóviles se usa "gauge" --"indicador"

Pero es recomendable que pongas contexto.



Jim986 said:


> Hola. "Downshifting" es reducción de marcha (pasando a una relación menor a alta velocidad), y "hard launch" una salida a tope. Saludos


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7607786#post7607786

Saludos.


----------



## No_C_Nada

speedier said:


> Estoy de acuerdo de romarsan.
> 
> ¿Puedes darnos más contexto por favor?
> 
> A propósito es *gauges* no gages.


 
 
_Muchas gracias, speedier.  Aquí en EE. UU., se usan las dos formas "gage" y "gauge"_
__


----------



## No_C_Nada

el_novato said:


> Hola.
> 
> *Si* estás usando"downshifting gears" en el contexto de automóviles su traducción es "reducción". Para una mayor aclaración es "reducir la marcha", "reducción de marcha"
> 
> En México aparte de reducir la marcha (con tu manita) puedes decir bajar el cambio (borgoyon sugerencia), bajar la velocidad. Aquí se dice "# velocidades ó "# de cambios" a lo que vas a realizar manualmente por medio de la palanca de velocidades o cambios.
> 
> En los automóviles se usa "gauge" --"indicador"
> 
> Pero es recomendable que pongas contexto.
> 
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=7607786#post7607786
> 
> Saludos.


 

_Muchas gracias, El Novato.  Ha pasado tanto tiempo, que ya no me acuerdo cuál era el contexto o en dónde lo ví.  Me parece que sí fue en un artículo sobre vehículos motorizados._
__ 
_He concluído que esa frase se traduciría:_
__ 
_Al bajar los cambios, se abren las válvulas de los indicadores._
__


----------

